# Jon boat trailer



## motard1 (Nov 24, 2008)

So,I have a 1432 jon boat. Had it for a while,but I am back working on it. I have welded some problem areas,and stripped the boat. I am getting a motor soon also. I seem to have all the details worked out for the boat. Problem is the trailer. 1. It's 2' too short. Easy fix,I'll just add 2' to it. 2. It was made for another boat. This is the real problem. It is covered in a variety of rollers and brackets. I am gonna remove the rollers tomorrow,but then what? Will someone post some pics of their trailer so I have something to reference. I really need to know where to mount the bunk boards. I will take some pics tomorrowat work and post them for all to see. My boat is kinda crappy,but it's something to work on at work,so why not.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 24, 2008)

easiest way to figure out where to put your bunks is to measure from the middle of the transom to the left and right an equal distance so that the bunks are inside the ridges on the bottom of the boat. Don't do like me and try to eyeball it - I have the hardest time loading my boat because I don't have them lined up right. 

You can check out 1236 Alumacraft MAkeover in the boat modifications forum... there are some pretty detailed trailer pics in there


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Biggest thing I have found with jons is 2 long straight bunks, and 2 guide ons. No rollers needed, no taper in the bunks etc. Like Russ010 said, you want the bunks to be between 2 chines, preferably where at least one edge of the bunk is brushing the edge of the chine. Or, you could do like me, and make the bunk the exact width of the hull between 2 chines.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 25, 2008)

Is this a flat bottom jon,mod v,or deep v?I am thinking it's a flat bottom.There are different set ups for each of the different hulls.


----------



## motard1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes,it' a flat bottom.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 26, 2008)

I set up a flat bottom with the bottom bunks between the outer 2 bottom strakes.They need to support the transom up close to where the bow turns up.Transom support is important with an outboard motor,prevents a hull hook.The side bunks I run from the transom up about 3 or 4 feet.I keep them about 3 to 4 inches below the top rail and about 3 to 4 inches off the sides.Need a little wiggle room some times.A bow board would be helpful.It's a 2 foot board that catches the bow just under the nose.That's the way I set one up but there a few different ways to do it.I'd sell the rollers to recoup some money.They have a habit of leaving creases in hulls made of thin metal.


----------



## Aaron2000 (Dec 4, 2008)

If your still working on your trailer project i have a 14ft jon boat... wide body... but i bought a brand new trailer for it last spring. I can take a pick of it for you if you still need some ideas. let me know... hopefully going fishing this weekend so the trailer will be empty!! Good Luck.


----------



## Broncoman (Dec 5, 2008)

Have any updates for us? Here is a trailer my buddy and I are building for his, may help give you some ideals. 

Also were are you located maybe someone is close by and could give you some help if need be.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5810


----------

